# elite vs prime



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I recently sold my elite synergy and have been looking at getting a prime. how does elite bows compare to prime bows?


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I love my primes. The obly negitive is their strings suck so plan on upgrading quickly. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

I have had a Prime defy, rival, and now the rize. I originally went with them because they were a smaller family owned company. They still are family oriented but they have grown quickly for good reason. Another reason I went with them is that they had the most innovative cam design to ever come out that virtually eliminated cam lean. I liked the idea and like that they stuck their neck out there and did something different and it works. All in all they are kick arse bows. Can't compare them to Elite as I have never owned one.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

hemionus said:


> I have had a Prime defy, rival, and now the rize. I originally went with them because they were a smaller family owned company. They still are family oriented but they have grown quickly for good reason. Another reason I went with them is that they had the most innovative cam design to ever come out that virtually eliminated cam lean. I liked the idea and like that they stuck their neck out there and did something different and it works. All in all they are kick arse bows. Can't compare them to Elite as I have never owned one.


How does the rival compare to the rize? those are the two I have been looking at.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd still have the rival if I didn't win a rize. Not much difference if you ask me other than the specs. One thing I like about Prime is they don't re-design the same exact bow every year and tell you it's better to up sell customers like the other big companies. Take the rize for example. It looks the same as the rival and ion except for some subtle differences. What they did was actually make it a little better with stronger riser material. When I pulled the rize out of the box I noticed it had no limb dampers and I thought that was odd because most bows have them. Then I shot it and well they don't need them. No hand shock and quiet as can be.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

you wouldnt happen to have any prime bows for sale would you?


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

no, get what you like though they all make bows better than most of us can shoot.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

stick&string89 said:


> I love my primes. The obly negitive is their strings suck so plan on upgrading quickly.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


I love my Prime Rival, and yes the strings on the bow suck BAD!!!!


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

I couldn't decide between the prime rize or the elite impulse 34. Both awesome bows in my opinion. I went with the elite but it could have went either way


----------

